# Shelf life of T-SPX and testing for viability.



## Cullwch (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi folks. I would like to ask if anyone has a deal of experience with storing bacterial cultures for longer than manufacturer specifications. I bought a packet of SPX some six months ago, and it went straight into a home freezer, so I would be surprised if it pushed lower than -5c. However, I have read various forum posts here and elsewhere of people storing it much longer than that. My problem is that I can acquire 25g at a rate of around £12 ($15.47), so I would ideally like to get as much use out of it as I can, but as I do my thing in a home environment, I would struggle to process around 100kg (220lb) of meat. Accordingly, I have been wondering if anyone has had experience storing it for over a year in a domestic freezer, and if you have made any dosage adjustments. 

I come originally from brewing and cheesemaking, and I am accustomed to customarily using frozen cultures for years, and just pitching more generously with older cultures, and I figured that a lot of the organisms in sausage production are related to brewing and cheesemaking counterparts, but I wanted to make extra sure that there isn't something I am woefully unaware of.

Also, do you ever test the viability of your culture before you commit? Like, a small burger sized sample before adding it to your main batch?

Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2019)

BGKYSmoker
  ..  Rick, I've seen you answer this question previously...  CRS so will you help us out here...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 29, 2019)

You can keep the Bacto line frozen for years with great success. Once open if you have the means to vac seal the open pack do so. If you dont have a vac sealer you can fold the open package end over until its tight against the powder, tape and place in freezer zip locks. No need to keep buying expensive bacto. I have never tested the bacto before making salami. The fermentation smell is all i need.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2019)

I have some that is well over a year old. I do like Rick says & keep it vac packed in the freezer. So far so good!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2019)

I have a package that I bought in 2016 . Stored in a  -3F freezer . I fold the bag over itself like said above and use rubber bands to hold it closed . Just used some couple weeks ago , still working as is should .

Just thought I would add this , I had the same question before . Here's a pic of the bag . You can see the 2016 date , and a best used by date of 2018 .


----------



## Cullwch (Nov 29, 2019)

Thank you very much for the kind answers. That is a relief.  Hopefully I can learn to recognise the smell of fermentation after a couple of tries.


----------

